# Very fresh to this deal



## Ponderhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone ... im a a 27 yr old Irish Engineer and i just got offered a job in thailand...only problem is i have no clue what my new employer should and doesnt have to do for me ... so i was just hoping could anyone direct me to a few links or send me any relevant info or jus tell me EVERYTHING would be nice... as this whole expat thing is new to me.... been living in a small world last while


----------



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ponderhead, I suspect the reason there has been no reply to your question is that it is quite broad and to answer it well would take a lot of time, maybe even a book.

I will try to give you some quick and dirty answers and hope that helps . . .

Bottom line on what you employer must do for you: in Thailand, not much. Negotiate for everything, including paid housing, airfare, annual gratuity and end of contract bonuses.

Your specific job and your employer will be more of the issue than what is or isn't required here.

You might take a look at FAQs for Expats | Moving Overseas FAQs | Expatriate Website for some newbie expatriate perspective. Take a look at Home - Thaivisa.com for information about visas and immigration requirements.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even if you were coming to the US you would find a lot less protection than you are accustomed to receiving.


----------

